# In Desperate need of advice!



## Lovehaswon (6 August 2015)

I've got a miniature Shetland, he's chipped and his passport is in my possession.
He was out on loan to a lady last year who said she couldn't keep him, so I found a new loaner for him to which the guy picked him up from the first yard along with another mini Shetland.

NO CONTRACT HAS BEEN SIGNED ON MY BEHALF.

I've heard some things I don't like and have requested to have my boy back. The guy has said that I said It was a long term basis, the previous lady handed over an agreement and he is refusing to give him back unless I pay the amount of money he has spent on him (training and getting shod) which isn't cheap!! 

He's told me he's more than happy to take this to court, that's the last thing I want! 

What is there I can do??


----------



## Goldenstar (6 August 2015)

Consult a lawyer or the BHS helpline legal helpline if you are a member.
I don't think a third party can form a verbal contract on your behalf .


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 August 2015)

He's bluffing and is a bully, as Goldenstar has said, your agreement is written down and with first loaner not him.
Only problem I can see is he could say you agreed to anything verbally as you have no contract with him.
In your defence, in your first contract with the original loaner, if it didn't say the loaner can make you liable for costs they have paid it stands to reason you would not verbally agree to it with the new loaner, that will hopefully go in your favour in court. 
Get to a lawyer, as soon as before he racks up more debt for you.
What I really don't understand is, why you let this man take your pony with out any contract signed by him?


----------



## unicornystar (18 August 2015)

shod?? - a miniature? blimey I've got two and never heard of them being shod!!!

Training? to drive perhaps? no other training needed unless he's starting a circus

Go and get your boy back, take police with you when you do.

He has NO contract with you directly, null and void.

Don't listen to his rubbish he a bully boy!!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 August 2015)

unicornystar said:



			Go and get your boy back, take police with you when you do.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing the police can do in this sort of situation is to prevent a breach of the peace (him punching you in the head or him doing the same.)  If  there look like that was a risk, they would make you leave the property and tell you it's a civil matter - take it to court.  (Small Claims is easy enough to do without legal costs - I think it's about £300 to get it scheduled and that's all it costs.)  Just starting MIGHT make him roll-over and return the pony.


----------

